# Best 'pro' model



## woosey (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Just wondered who you guys tend to use as your yard stick for comparing your swing against. I was using luke donald until his epic hip slide on the backswing made me think that maybe he's not the best to copy! My current benchmark is hunter mahan, as mechanically it's a pretty simple swing

So who is your yard stick? :mmm:


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone who I used as a yardstick for comparing my swing to would sue me for every penny I haven't got....


----------



## JustOne (Mar 20, 2013)

woosey said:



			Hey Guys,

Just wondered who you guys tend to use as your yard stick for comparing your swing against. I was using luke donald until his epic hip slide on the backswing made me think that maybe he's not the best to copy! My current benchmark is hunter mahan, as mechanically it's a pretty simple swing
		
Click to expand...

Why pick two extremes? Why not go with someone who is run of the mill like Louis Oosthuizen, Duffner?

Although there's *no point* in picking someone with a one-plane action if you are two-plane (and vice versa)

You had Luke Donald who is two-plane, now you've gone to Mahan who is one-plane

I happen to like Duffner's one-plane swing on the basis that he's a fantastic golfer and doesn't even look like an athlete...
just forget the waggles and watch how simple his action is....

[video=youtube;l55LB8oABvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l55LB8oABvQ[/video]


----------



## In_The_Rough (Mar 20, 2013)

Ernie Els and Adam Scott as they are both similar height and build to myself and thats were the comparison ends


----------



## woosey (Mar 20, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Why pick two extremes? Why not go with someone who is run of the mill like Louis Oosthuizen, Duffner?

Although there's *no point* in picking someone with a one-plane action if you are two-plane (and vice versa)

You had Luke Donald who is two-plane, now you've gone to Mahan who is one-plane

I happen to like Duffner's one-plane swing on the basis that he's a fantastic golfer and doesn't even look like an athlete...
just forget the waggles and watch how simple his action is....
		
Click to expand...

To be honest i started with golf who have good ball striking abilities, i started with garcia, but slowing his swing down scared me i settled with luke 

I hadn't really noticed the plains if i'm being honest - i'm off to google what the difference is


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 20, 2013)

erm looking at my swing it would have to be Jeev Milkha Singh


----------



## In_The_Rough (Mar 20, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			erm looking at my swing it would have to be Jeev Milkha Singh 

Click to expand...

 How about Ryan Moore he can give Jeev a run for his money


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 20, 2013)

Tommy 2-gloves!

LPGA swings are much more likely to be close to swings we can aspire to - boob evasion notwithstanding (or maybe not!).

Male Pros are much more athletic, powerful and flexible than any hacker is likely to be!


----------



## drawboy (Mar 20, 2013)

Eamon Darcy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3kh0bjlYX0


----------



## JustOne (Mar 20, 2013)

This bloke.....

[video=youtube;MMhCVIqqCFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMhCVIqqCFo[/video]


----------



## Keeno (Mar 20, 2013)

JustOne said:



			This bloke.....

[video=youtube;MMhCVIqqCFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMhCVIqqCFo[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Mine is more like Happy Gilmours


----------



## CMAC (Mar 20, 2013)

I quite like this swing.......:smirk:

[video=youtube_share;ff0g2r9W-zc]http://youtu.be/ff0g2r9W-zc[/video]


----------



## woosey (Mar 20, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			I quite like this swing.......:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I see what you did there


----------



## CMAC (Mar 20, 2013)

of course you can never repeat good old Charles Barkley....

[video=youtube_share;qvpwG50fLnU]http://youtu.be/qvpwG50fLnU[/video]


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't consciously try to model my swing on anyone else but if I heed to get a good positive image in my head before a shot I try to think of Tom Watson. Nice simple swing and a good match for me as I also have quite a brisk tempo.


----------



## kid2 (Mar 20, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Why pick two extremes? Why not go with someone who is run of the mill like Louis Oosthuizen, Duffner?

Although there's *no point* in picking someone with a one-plane action if you are two-plane (and vice versa)

You had Luke Donald who is two-plane, now you've gone to Mahan who is one-plane

I happen to like Duffner's one-plane swing on the basis that he's a fantastic golfer and doesn't even look like an athlete...
just forget the waggles and watch how simple his action is....

[video=youtube;l55LB8oABvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l55LB8oABvQ[/video]
		
Click to expand...




I love this swing.......Very similar to what im after.....In that im also a 1 planer.....Its him or Mahan for me but moreso Duff.......I think his rhythm is better than Mahan's....He's smoother...


----------



## JustOne (Mar 20, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			I quite like this swing.......:smirk:

[video=youtube;Bp21T7ateJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp21T7ateJ0[/video]
		
Click to expand...


----------



## One Planer (Mar 20, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			I quite like this swing.......:smirk:

[video=youtube_share;ff0g2r9W-zc]http://youtu.be/ff0g2r9W-zc[/video]
		
Click to expand...

What swing?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yep, that sure is one nice swing.

Can't imagine why you'd like it though.


----------



## Mozza73 (Mar 20, 2013)

Faldo.


----------



## lyden (Mar 20, 2013)

I envy Louis Oosthuizen`s swing but I don't bother trying to copy it, he`s a pro I'm not I have to be realistic!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 20, 2013)

Mozza73 said:



			Faldo.
		
Click to expand...

Nooooooooo!

Too mechanical.

He was a big guy, and hit it like a powder puff. Not good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2013)

My swing is my own. I own it and don't need to compare it to anyone else. I'm happy to plough my own furrow. Isn't the journey part of the fun?


----------



## socky (Mar 21, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Nooooooooo!

Too mechanical.

He was a big guy, and hit it like a powder puff. Not good.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah don't aspire to be like one of the worlds greatest!


----------



## mab (Mar 21, 2013)

I like how many are aspiring to replicate the who's who of the golfing elite!

May be better to look at swings from the ladies and seniors tours, in all honesty.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 21, 2013)

kid2 said:



			I love this swing.......Very similar to what im after.....In that im also a 1 planer.....Its him or Mahan for me but moreso Duff.......I think his rhythm is better than Mahan's....He's smoother...
		
Click to expand...


intresting duffner video

[video=youtube;0mUsPIhiey0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mUsPIhiey0[/video]


----------



## woosey (Mar 21, 2013)

interesting video, but highlights an issue a lot of people seem to talk about, de-lofting clubs - what's the point? Yes i can hit a 9 iron 180 yards if i de-loft it to a 6 iron, but i would rather hit a 6 iron?


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 21, 2013)

I have never tried to compare or replicate my swing to any other golfer, I do not see the point. I think we can spend too much time trying to replicate something we might not be able to do. There is good reason that everyone has a different swing and that is everybody is different. 

I could stand next to another forumer that is the same height and weight but our bodies could be very different. I have long/strong legs, but average length/strength arms and hands. The other bloke might have average legs, but big old gorilla hands on the end of big old popeye forearms. That will mean that we will have different swings, but we still may hit it just as good as each other and just as far.

I think that we can learn a lot from studying the pros, but trying to mimic a swing is not a good idea IMO.


----------



## timchump (Mar 21, 2013)

My pro always used aaron baddeley as the textbook model to aim for

http://youtu.be/IyU8m4AAeLc

this swing inparticular - pre his stack and tilt days


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 21, 2013)

Justin Rose. unreal swing


----------



## rob_golf1 (Mar 21, 2013)

When approaching a shot, I often think to myself, I wonder what Seve would do in this position, especially if i'm playing from the Car Park


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 21, 2013)

Sam Snead.   What a swing :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 22, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Sam Snead.   What a swing :thup:
		
Click to expand...

His was based on super-flexible joints. I've seen a photo of him touching a standard height ceiling with his foot!

So not one for stiff old buggars like you and me to try to emulate!


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 22, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			His was based on super-flexible joints. I've seen a photo of him touching a standard height ceiling with his foot!

So not one for stiff old buggars like you and me to try to emulate!
		
Click to expand...

Hey! talk for yourself.   Anyhow, you dont hit a golf ball with one foot above your head.

On that subject.  I went to a local Yoga instructor and asked if he could get me to do the 'Splits'   He asked me if I was very flexible?
I replied that I could do Tuesday Mornings or Thursday afternoons.


----------

